
Peer Acquired by Twitter - ryanjodonnell
https://www.peer.com/
======
corecoder
What is Peer? Their site is empty. DuckDuckGo says: "Peer is the first
feedback app that leverages the power of the work calendar to prompt for
feedback right when it's fresh.", which doesn't mean nothing to me.

------
educar
Haven't heard of peer before. Amazing that they own peer.com!

